# DIAMONDHEAD VIDEO - THANKS AND GOOD BYE!



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, it's time to say thank you everyone for the patience/tolerance, and if there is an interest, we can work on a repeat.

Over the week, there were close to 12,000 VIEWS, not viewers, and most comments were kind. 

Sorry about the bald heads that some endured and others complained about, and surely most heard a joke or two.

If you have any thoughts one way or the other, please post them here for consideration about doing the video next year.

Regards, and keep the water boiling.

Will Lindley


----------



## vmsysprog (Jul 2, 2008)

Will, thank you so much for doing this. For those of use who couldn't attend, it was a very nice gesture. I've been watching it off and on through out the week and can't believe the shows already over. 
Regards,
Steve


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I also enjoyed your video. While I was not there to talk to them, I did get to see many old friends. I am going to start plans to be there next year and hope that next year I will, unlike this year, be able to execute the plans.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Will, 
Many thanks for all your efforts in bringing the Diamondhead experience into our homes. 
It was good fun recognising people that I know. 
At one point, someone came close to the microphone and explained that "the loco being steamed was coal fired by John Shaw and was 'O' gauge". 
That got me to thinking, what we need next year are some volunteers to perhaps 'on the hour' give us a short commentary about who is running what! 
Hey, if someone pays my way, I'll volunteer! 
Just a thought!!! 
Thanks again Will, 
Regards 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Announcements:
Any insight as to a new 1:32 steam locomotive forth coming? Either Aster or Accucraft?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Charles, see PM, best, Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 16 Jan 2010 04:54 PM 
Announcements:
Any insight as to a new 1:32 steam locomotive forth coming? Either Aster or Accucraft? 


Hi Charles,
I thought that you would have been at Cabin Fever?
Mapquest says that it is 131 miles from your home to York, so I assume that you did not make it today.
Did any of the 'youngsters' make it? 
I was hoping for some reports on the goings on there.
Anything new from Aster or Accucraft?
I would reckon that Aster will be a while for anything North American, and Accucraft will announce anything to get us excited, and then never produce it, or at least not for 3 or 4 years from now!!!
What have you heard?
Anything?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
We are at Cabin Fever this weekend but I was hearing some rumors....
Aster has an engine in mind
Accucraft is in the process of a new engine

Who knows and who has the money we will see..


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well ...... Can you start a new posting about Cabin Fever then? 
Hans was talking last fall when I last saw him in Seattle with three possible locos in mind. 
Are you saying that he has reached a decision? 
It seems that it is the old problem, ask 100 people and get 99 different answers. 
Unless you pick a 'stupid' option, "build it , and they will sell"! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Cabin Fever-Yes, I just finished preparing photo and have to downsize then upload the photos.
We will be running tomorrow, then brake down.


Rumor as just that but the word on the street is that both companies have determined a model.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I certainly enjoyed the views from Diamondhead, Mississippi. Lots of fun seeing the people running trains. I did see a few people I recognized, (but only one I actually know).

Although I "complained" about the people that blocked the view sometimes, most of the time the view was clear. I did find it actually something to laugh at when someone would walk up to the camera, look right in the lens as if inspecting it to see if it was turned on (not sure what one would expect to see to determine if it was "on") and then turn around and lean back on the table (or whatever) the camera was sitting on, thus completely blocking the view. It was also fun seeing people "mugging for the camera" while talking on a cell phone, obviously conversing with someone watching on their computer.

I would suggest that maybe next time the camera could be mounted on something that puts it about 7 or 8 feet above the floor. This would put it above the head of anyone that stands directly in front of it and it would also provide a larger area to view. As it was, the upper half of the image was just the wall on the opposite side of the room; it the camera was higher and aimed down the image area would be more filled with track (and people mugging at the camera)... unfortunately that might make it hard to get it to focus on anything well. With the low resolution and slow frame rate (necessary because of the network data rate available) it was hard to really know what trains were passing, even when on the track right in front of the camera, so a wider field of view may make that even worse. I think I would accept slower frame rate if that would allow a higher resolution.

Again, THANK YOU for taking the time and putting forth the effort to provide the live video of Diamondhead! Very nice.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Will...thank you sooooo much for the great streaming video and for your time & efforts The idea posted above by David Leech is a good one and I second it. I'd like to put names and faces together. If periodically someone could ask people for their name as they pass by the camera would be appreciated. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, can you say "Challenger" ???


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 17 Jan 2010 07:55 PM 
Charles, can you say "Challenger" ??? 
Yes Jeff,
But is Aster or Accucraft going to get there first.
The last thing that we need is for them BOTH to do one!!!
But then again, at least we will get a true comparison of the difference now that Accucraft is getting better than they were!
All the best,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff
Yes....which version or will we have a choice of scheme? 


David
The word on the rumor mill was Accucraft with a East coast engine (PRR, C & O, Reading). I was hoping for a PRR M1a Mountain


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

David , these two companies offer two completely different products,( as you already know) with different markets targeted. Aster will do what they always do, and Accucraft will do what they always do on their articulated engines. Aster will offer a RTR and kit with complete assembly manuals. And Accucraft will be RTR only., right? I was told by a coal firing enthusiast that the Aster will be dual fuel (Coal and Alcohol) I did not confirm that. But in the past most of the big Asters have been dual fuel. I suspect both offerings would be in small quantities and sell out quickly. I have no further info on this and will not speculate on what we may or may not see... in this robust economy... Just have to wait and see, what these companies end up offering. Others may be able to add more information.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I vote for the two tone gray with elephant ears/wind wings assuming the production based on UP engines.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

No voting twice.....connection is not good thus a double post.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Will, 

I had the pleasure of watching early in the week and appearing on camera later in the week. (Which may explain the monitor damage some of you suffered.) To the critics -- this was done by a volunteer, with his own time and money. If you think you can do better . . . 

DH suffered lesser attendance, probably a result both of economic problems and of TSA's miserable policies. Add in the continuing conflict with Cabin Fever and spread the attendance out a little because of the week-long format. That said, the place was a bit more reasonable with about 176 people than it was the year after Katrina, with 276. The accomodations, were a little better than before, although still what you would expect from a place that was willing to host us. 

It was a great event with a lot of wonderful people, including the friends I only see once a year and some new ones. Lots of clockwork (including my own), two Aster Schools found their way into the hands of friends of mine, much action at the flea market, and less pressure on the track, good music and food. Sonny Wizelman set records for an engine mounted winch (another entry for the Wizelman Book of Records!). The shirts were dark grey -- I'm still holding out for steam oil brown, but this was much better than the white and cream in some previous years. 

Re: TSA, Nick Fisher drove from Seattle and Tom Myers from Michigan, so there were ways to get engines here. One of my group lent a Mogul to Rod Blakeman, so the Brits could steam too. Even saw a Wu-Hu Porter (which is allegedly embargoed for infringing Accucrafts' copyrights). And Red Beard's Ruby-Heisler. 

To all who came, it was wonderful to see you. To all, I hope to see you next year. 

And, of course, the revelation that live steamers Dawn Brightwell (7/8, Seattle) and Jeff Young (16 mil, Toronto) tied the knot about 4 weeks ago -- ceremony performed on a vessel, by the captain. I understand they have registered with John Shaw, Roundhouse, and Sunset Valley. Their pattern is railroad tracks. Good things for good people. 

Best regards, Mike


----------

